# Calling All Goats!



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Calling all goats! Come on out and bring your Breeders to the FCGBA Open Pen Sale! We will be welcoming wethers and doelings to sell to our Freestone Co. youngsters, who have validation coming up soon. We are welcoming Does who would like to be shown in the breeding class show and Bucks that want to carry on their blood lines. Meat goats are welcome too. We will be selling meat goats for $1.40 per pound unless negotiated otherwise by the breeder and seller.
Thank you Jennifer Newton of Figbar Farms (www.figbarfarms. com) the breeder of the 2009 Grand and Reserve Grand Champion Market Goats, for committing to come to the sale and bring your fine stock. Jennifer is also graciously donating a breeding doe to be raffled off at the sale. Proceeds of the sale will benefit the FCGBA Scholarship Fund and the Dew 4-H. Contact Ms. Jenny Blackwell at 903-389-3001 to purchase tickets for our fund raiser. The drawing will be held at the end of our sale. Give me a call or e-mail if you would like to reserve some pens or have questions about the event. Thank you!

The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association would like to announce that they will be holding their Spring Open Pen Sale on Saturday, February 27th from 10 a.m. till 2 p.m. at the Ike Carden Arena in Fairfield , Texas . We invite any breeders who wish to market their stock to participate. This will be an open pen sale for everyone to participate in no matter if you are from Alpine or Arp! Come and buy, sell, or trade to your hearts content. There will be a special meat goat pen to sell your healthy meat goats for an average market price. Pens can be rented for $10 each. There will be a limit of 5 goats or one Buck per pen. The meat goat pen will be $2 per meat goat. Meat goats will be numbered and will be weighed upon sale and sold for an average market price to be determined. This will be a private treaty sale with prices agreed upon by the buyer and seller. The average market price for meat goats will be agreed to by the seller on the day of the sale unless the price is renegotiated by the buyer and seller. The FCGBA and its members will provide the facilities and livestock scales for the sale but will not be held responsible or liable for the condition or sale of any animal sold. We will be offering meat goats, show wethers and doelings, breeding nannies, and breeding bucks. Call our Prez, Garry Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or me for more information on the sale. We ask that sellers call ahead or e-mail with some numbers so that we can get a number of pens for the sellers built. Concessions will be provided by the Dew 4-H. We hope to see you all there and sell you a possible Grand Champion.


----------

